# Newest family members...



## VolFan1nGA (Feb 28, 2011)

We got these from the Oconee Humane Society saturday. Both are 7 weeks (3 days apart). The German Shorthaired Pointer mix is Piper and the Black Lab/Golden Retriever mix is Willow. And no, it wasn't intentional to name them after the Palin's kids! Didn't realize what we had done until the next day when someone pointed it out.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Cute. Better hurry and puppy proof everything while you still have it.


----------



## VolFan1nGA (Mar 3, 2011)

Another pic of them.


----------



## VolFan1nGA (Jun 4, 2011)

Here are our pups, now at 6 months.


----------



## wilber85 (Jun 4, 2011)

That pointer has some cool markings.  Cant imagine having to raise two puppies at once though!


----------



## jerry russell (Jun 4, 2011)

Lord help you. That looks like double trouble.


----------



## Badgirl101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice looking dogs!


----------



## VolFan1nGA (Jun 5, 2011)

We couldn't ask for these puppies to be any better. Have not chewed a single thing except their toys. They have carried a few shoes to their doghouse but I think just so they can smell us. The lab/golden puppy has an incontenance issue which causes her to leak pee when she sleeps (and embarrasses her terribly) but we just put her on medicine to fix that. Otherwise we couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## VolFan1nGA (Jul 26, 2011)

Just an updated picture. This is our GSP passed clean out at a motorcycle rally we went to.


----------

